# What do you value in a person?



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

What characteristics in a person do you value?

Can either be as specific or vague as you like.


ex. I value people who have integrity, are honest, and are great at making others laugh.


----------



## JSS (Jan 23, 2017)

Being considerate.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Not to be That Guy™ but someone not being a racist/homophobe/transphobe/etc is really important to me

Other than that I like people who are patient, honest and caring. it's also a plus if someone can calm me down whether I'm upset or too going off a bit _too_ much or what have you.

Oh yeah also you gotta be able to make me laugh. That one's probably more important than it should be.


----------



## Scynessaa (Jan 23, 2017)

yeah, the upstanding traits of one are what i value. it truly makes me sick to see how rampant the love of someone for purely their looks or body is, completely putting aside that which makes one a good person on the inside.

more specifically, i treasure most one who is understanding and patient. i feel that i can mess up a lot or perhaps make a fool out of myself when in stressful situations, but i'm always meaning the best. a person that is open to deeper conversation and a more introspective stance on life. of course, all of the givens would be things like kindness, honesty, and positivity (to one's best ability).

so, yeah. there is good to find in all, certainly.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 23, 2017)

I personally value people who are anti-racism/anti-homophobe/anti-misogyny. Anyone who wishes basic human rights _for all._ Moral people who are open minded, who aren't willing to boost themselves at the expense of others. I value those who have a lot of empathy and emotional intellect, who can relate and understand feelings of hardship and have been through tough times to know what to stay away from, and what not to. I value and respect those who are willing to constantly challenge their initial beliefs in order to fully understand all aspects of a political/social problem, without pride/ego/patriotism/hate blinding their judgement.

On a lighter note, I also value people who like dogs and animals in general. Dogs are the best. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Not to be That Guy™ but someone not being a racist/homophobe/transphobe/etc is really important to me
> 
> Other than that I like people who are patient, honest and caring. it's also a plus if someone can calm me down whether I'm upset or too going off a bit _too_ much or what have you.
> 
> Oh yeah also you gotta be able to make me laugh. That one's probably more important than it should be.



hey, i think the first sentence is important. basically, value those who is being a decent human being. haha.
on the plus side, being kind and funny.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jan 23, 2017)

a lot of money
just kidding
personality??


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2017)

Loyalty, genuineness, kindness, considerateness.

To be more specific, someone who is kind but won't pick being nice to a bad person over being a loyal friend.
Like I'm not even talking about being respectful, but literally inviting them to every friend gathering or whatever.
People who are friends with literally anyone regardless of whatever, I think they can't be good friends. At least to me.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

Don't be too much like me. My best friend has very little in common with me.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 23, 2017)

do u know what i like that i believe is a dying trait?? ppl who can admit when they're wrong


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll tell you what's hard to find in this whirl and is to be cherished-- someone who makes you feel understood...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2017)

humor, loyalty and kindness.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 24, 2017)

Genuine, respectful, considerate, appreciative and sensitive. If you don't have these traits, like even if you're the most beautiful person in the world, I wouldn't care and I'd rather not waste my time on you.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 24, 2017)

I like people who are honest, open-minded, kind hearted, and responsible. I also love people who are creative and fun, but those are not really important attributes, just a bonus.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Their ability not to be extremists.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 24, 2017)

For a tldr version, just be a good person and I'll like you. There are so many douchebags so having someone who isn't one is refreshing af.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2017)

King Dad said:


> I'll tell you what's hard to find in this whirl and is to be cherished-- someone who makes you feel understood...



this is a good one, someone who clearly takes the extra time to make you feel good is a rarity!
humor is a big one for me, because if you can't at the very least appreciate the different world I'm living in then we will not get along

A good indicator of a person's character is how they treat servers in food industry


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 24, 2017)

Their sense of humor, kindness, loyalty, and honesty. <3


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> A good indicator of a person's character is how they treat servers in food industry



^^^^^ If you don't tip your waiters/waitresses we can't be friends


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2017)

gyro said:


> ^^^^^ If you don't tip your waiters/waitresses we can't be friends



As a 10 year food industry and 7 year server/bartender this gives me hope


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)

personality, and looks (usually the last thing i think about)


----------



## Cheren (Jan 24, 2017)

I value people who are genuine and know how to mind their business.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2017)

there are some things that i just expect people to do. im not impressed if they do it bc it is So Basic. u gotta respect and accept other people for who they are. people with racist, homophobic, sexist, transphobic, ableist etc opinions and people who discriminate others don't accept ppl at all. 
i know i guy who is really gross in those ways, he is a total nice guy™ and says s bunch of ignorant things. to make things worse he is constantly bragging and lying to make himself seem better and he always sees himself as the victim in every situation ever. if he has done something wrong like i had to do a project with him and he wrote a really bad sentence. i wasnt mesn about it but i changed it and he got resly angry. when we had a class discussion on discrimination he said that a trans person got angry at him for misgendering them so trans people are Evil because someone hurt his feelings once. he dies things like this constantly and basically what i wanted to say about it is that i expect people to not do any of the things he does. 

as for things i actually appreciate: being able to see issues from more than one perspective, being nice, caring about others at least a little, being down to earth and not constantly talking about themself, and trying to make people feel better instead of worse.

basically just dont be an asshat plz


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 24, 2017)

Above all else, I admire people that are generous. Especially if they also have ample amounts of chicken nuggets.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i know i guy who is really gross in those ways, he is a total nice guy™ and says s bunch of ignorant things. to make things worse he is constantly bragging and lying to make himself seem better and he always sees himself as the victim in every situation ever. if he has done something wrong like i had to do a project with him and he wrote a really bad sentence. i wasnt mesn about it but i changed it and he got resly angry. when we had a class discussion on discrimination he said that a trans person got angry at him for misgendering them so trans people are Evil because someone hurt his feelings once. he dies things like this constantly and basically what i wanted to say about it is that i expect people to not do any of the things he does.



sounds like he has a bit of insecurity.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 24, 2017)

mogyay said:


> do u know what i like that i believe is a dying trait?? ppl who can admit when they're wrong



This. Sometimes admitting you did something wrong can be really hard to do. Taking responsibility for your actions is never easy. This is something I try to do, and respect others when they do it. 

I also value, honesty, kindness, a sense of humor, and saying you're sorry, and actually meaning it.


----------



## 1milk (Jan 24, 2017)

birds of a feather flock together so i need someone i can relate to and share so much things in common!


----------



## tumut (Jan 24, 2017)

Good looks, similar interests, not boring.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

intelligence in daily life and loyalty


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 24, 2017)

~people who are intelligent
~people who are funny
~similar interests
~down to earth
~and lastly, people who aren't perfect. i really like talking to people who have done things they regret because i can relate to them and feel so comfortable around them, knowing that i'm not the only one in the world with a guilty conscience.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

Above all, being genuine.


----------



## hamster (Jan 24, 2017)

genuine, honest and fun
i don't really care if people are smart, but it depends on some circumstances


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> basically just dont be an asshat plz



This pretty much sums it up perfectly! lol


----------



## Antonio (Jan 24, 2017)

Sarcasm, which makes me feel uncomfortable now since other people choices are way better.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 24, 2017)

I think someone who genuinely cares about the well-being of others is extremely important.
I tend to not like anyone who is self-centered, and self righteous. 

I also value someone who usually isn't too hypocritical. (yeah yeah, everyone is at times, but some are constantly contradicting themselves)


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 24, 2017)

Mainly just character traits. Loyalty and honesty come to mind.

Now, if you asked what I usually like in a person, I'd have to say I like it when they gam, hike and play chess. That would mean they're best friend material XD


----------



## ams (Jan 24, 2017)

A combination of kindness and logic is perfect


----------



## teto (Jan 24, 2017)

As long as you're not a complete idiot that's all I need


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 24, 2017)

I think for me I value people who I share the same humour with and can take a joke. :') Honestly there's nothing worse than trying to laugh with someone who doesn't share the same humour as you. I also value people who make an effort with you. People who show that they appreciate you and care about you, and make you feel valued as a person. People who are honest with you but only want the best for you. But also, people who have a sense of sensitivity and know when to stop and are able to understand your feelings. LOL it sounds like a lot but really I can see the good in people (most of the time) and I'll appreciate someone for who they are, even if they may have their flaws. :')


----------



## moonford (Jan 24, 2017)

- Honesty
- Loyalty
- Creativity
- Humour
- Intelligence
- Compassion
- Pro LGBT+, Anti - Racism, Pro Choice (Sorry you're unbearable people to argue with if you're pro life)


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2017)

i value ppl who can make me laugh, kind-hearted & who will care about you no matter what


----------



## Zireael (Jan 24, 2017)

Honesty is something I prize very highly on a list of many other traits. It's integral in any relationship, be it friendship or love, and I appreciate someone who is able to express their opinion on something openly and doesn't suppress any negative feelings if I'm being unreasonable, or hide something from me unless it was for good reason.

Loyalty is another, a guarantee that what you discuss stays between you is extremely important to me because I prefer to keep things private, but sometimes having someone reliable to vent to is a huge way to relieve stress. I try to be there as much as I can for my friends and family in that regard, and sadly I haven't had too much of that privilege in response from my family, but I find I can count more on my one or two friends when I need them for that sort of thing rarely. It's not very common but it's always appreciated greatly.

Also, someone who is patient is very important to me. Occasionally I need space and time alone, and having someone understand that is comforting in a way. I don't feel obliged to be in company that I'm not in the mood for, I'm sure many here probably understand that feeling.

Compassion towards animals is a must, being a lover of animals myself I like someone who feels as strongly about them as I do. Intelligence is also a huge bonus (so long as they're not condescending), it's kind of weird but in a way I like having someone intelligent not just to bounce ideas off, but also to aspire to and have friendly competition with. It makes me want to exercise and flex my own smarts, like it keeps you both in tune with each other. It's hard to explain.

I could go on and on about this because I'm extremely selective about the people I befriend now, and I gauge people very cautiously so it's rare for me to find someone so fitting to that criteria. I'm thankful to have friends that do have those traits, I'd be lost without them. But generally if you want to get to know me on a superficial level, making me laugh is a great way to get started.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 24, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> I'm extremely selective about the people I befriend now, and I gauge people very cautiously so it's rare for me to find someone so fitting to that criteria. I'm thankful to have friends that do have those traits, I'd be lost without them. But generally if you want to get to know me on a superficial level, making me laugh is a great way to get started.



yeah, i think thats just about the best way to go. to have good standards and only keep the good ones around that won't cause trouble or anything completely negative and/or harmful.


----------



## wassop (Jan 25, 2017)

honesty, humor, and kindness


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 25, 2017)

loyalty is number one


----------



## Holly... (Jan 25, 2017)

People who aren't that judgy are pretty awesome to me. Like if I say I like something a bit wild (AC, scrapbooking, etc.), I'd rather a neutral response like 'ah, that's cool' rather than 'lmao wwhhyyy?? What a waste of money!!' 

Ooh, and people who know when to stop. There's nothing worse than someone constantly begging for you to tell them something / do something with them.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 25, 2017)

For a friend, I truly admire people that aren't afraid to be who they are, as cliche as that sounds. I've seen far too many fake individuals who lose themselves in the process of trying so hard to fit in that they become another person. I also value people who just like to laugh a lot and share a similar sense of adventure as me.


----------



## Leen (Jan 25, 2017)

I really value people's honesty, genuineness, kindness, and a good sense of humor ^-^


----------



## Hbear (Jan 26, 2017)

I value when someone has the same humor, kindness, and loyalty as me. If someone treats me right, I am loyal right until the end. I try to be a person that someone needs with trying to make them laugh, giving compliments, etc., and I appreciate it when someone else is the same way.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 27, 2017)

Good sense of humor, open minded and accepting. Like as long as they're not bigoted I'm pretty fine with them. I just need more kind people in my life who make me laugh and smile TBH


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

I need someone with a decent sense of humour, and preferably someone who isn't easily offended. Sensitivity is one thing, but I don't want to feel like I'm walking on eggshells. On that note, if I happen to say something truly offensive without having meant to, I want to be told, and I want to be able to apologize for being a butt and then be forgiven for acting like a butt.

Honesty is also important to me. Again, I don't want to walk on eggshells. If I pissed someone off, I don't want a passive aggressive jab, or the silent treatment, or that huffy attitude that come with "Well, if you don't know why I'm mad, that's a whole other problem!" or "You should know what you did!" No. Tell me. 

Have a sense of humour, and don't hold back. That's all I care about. Be nice or be a jerk, be a total dingus or be a buzzkill, be an idiot or an insufferable genius. As long as I can have fun in your presence and always know when I've hurt you, I don't care.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Jan 27, 2017)

I most value open-mindedness and being a decent freaking person. Second comes strangeness; they must stand out in their beliefs, personality, abilities, etc. I could never find a single person like them. Contrary to popular belief, most people are incredibly same. And dull.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 27, 2017)

Loyalty. It's a massive thing for me...
I really think somebody being disloyal to me is about the worst thing they could do. I'm massively loyal to people I care about, so I guess I kind of look for the same in other people.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know, I have a hard time trusting people, thanks to my ex


----------



## Soigne (Jan 27, 2017)

Honesty & intelligence are the most important to me.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 14, 2017)

Passion and kindness.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Must like memes. I have BPD so I have to say 'never abandon me or reject me bcuz I will go psycho'. Kindness too ?? I really like attractive people but someone who's got a similar sense of humour, someone who I'm on the same grounds with regarding beliefs, ect. Loyalty is very important, I don't trust people often.


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2017)

A person who is kind, considerate, and trust worthy. Someone who will reach out to me and will be there for me even if I am hard to socialize with and kind of a pain in the neck most of the time.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

I value when people are decent people.  People who understand that others are people just trying to get by and who will probably make mistakes and shouldn't be completely brought down and cursed at for it.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 15, 2017)

funny (an important quality for me), but also kind, pleasant and nice to be around c: also must have charisma and something interesting about them, there's so many boring people..gosh


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 15, 2017)

Empathy and kindness is of utmost importance to me. Next is honesty, but if you're an empathetic person you probably won't have a problem with being honest.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 15, 2017)

I value their personality, their honesty, if I can trust them,  we understand each other and we can make each other laugh. I dont want to sound snottish, but sometimes their looks too, if they look nice or dress nice they would look like a better friend.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 15, 2017)

thoughtfulness. I know that's strange, but let me explain. I mean when someone is thinking about you, and remembers your likes, dislikes, preferences, and quirks. Like you can say in passing that you're craving doritos and they get you a bag, or mention that doing something makes you anxious, so they take care of it for you. Just to know that someone is paying attention to theings you say and thinking about you. It's something I hold in super high regard.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 15, 2017)

I value creativity in people who set themselves apart from others and aren't boring. I like creative people, and that doesn't mean the people who can like sketch an anime chibi character or draw an eyeball, but I mean someone who will go out of there way to include art into their daily lives. So basically people with good fashion, graffiti artists, photographers/filmographers, DJs, observational drawers and painters, athletes, dancers etc. Anyone who does their own thing without stress on their status.


----------



## vel (Feb 15, 2017)

their money their personality


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Kindness and Thoughtfulness.
If anyone lacks this then they may leave happily through the nearest door. 
Not a fan of people who laugh at other's mistakes.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 10, 2017)

bumping this thread...

i really value positivity because if i can't find any sometimes i'd at least like to know my partner is happy. i also need truth in a relationship, if you can't give me the truth nothing will work out from then on. i also feel like someone encouraging would be nice


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 10, 2017)

Honesty and sense of humor for sure.


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 11, 2017)

His values, beliefs, and personality, of course. And above all, his looks and money. Cha-ching!


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

a big ass


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Passion, I have a friend who has a boyfriend that she always tries to love and be cute with, but he just sits there emotionless and stiff. I'd honestly confuse him with a rock! I need someone whos gonna be able to show the love they have for me like I do for them!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2017)

it's very important that someone has a similar humour as me so that they get my jokes and find em funny and same with them. though most significantly, honesty, integrity, loyalty and kindness. i also appreciate ppl with similar interests/hobbies as me and people who care about my life and support me


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 12, 2017)

If they buy me food


----------



## britters (Apr 12, 2017)

Honesty & loyalty. Those are the most important to me, probably because my ex had neither of those things & it messed me up really bad for a long time. Also being considerate of my feelings.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Apr 12, 2017)

Honestly, loyalty and trustworthiness is what I value in a person.


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 12, 2017)

Loyalty, integrity, and honesty, above all else. I always find the positives in people whenever I can, so I could probably keep some level of genuine friendship going with most people, unless they didn't have those traits. They're definitely the make or break characteristics for me when it comes to being genuinely close or trusting with someone.


----------



## N a t (Apr 12, 2017)

Honesty and loyalty. A sense of humor is a bonus.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 12, 2017)

Integrity. 
Kindness.
Not being prejudice or judgemental.
Common interests.
Not being homophobic.
Being accepting. 
And last, but certainly not least, being hardworking and striving for their goals.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

I appreciate somebody who has the same humour as me and just "gets it" and has empathy. Believe it or not empathy is hard to come by these days, and I value someone who'll listen to me no matter how far fetched stuff that's bothering me may be. I also value someone who is kind to others. People who are needlessly rude, are not people I want to be friends with. Open minded people are great too and I love people who can understand how other people feel or why people feel the way they do.

Having things in common doesn't matter to me, although it is a bonus. I can pretty much get along with anyone as long as they're 1 or 2 of the things i mentioned below.

Basically I value people who have good humour, empathy, kindness, and open mindedness.

EDIT: I forgot honesty, I absolutely hate being lied to and I can pretty much tell when somebody's lying to me. It doesn't mean i'll cut them off it just means I hope there's a reason for it, they'll tell me the truth sooner or later.


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 14, 2017)

What i want in a person is

Likes: Honesty Loyalty Truthfulness Sweet Kind Funny Nice Smart Caring Compassionate Loving Who Doesn't See Me Annoying Who Likes Me For Me And Gets What I'm Saying Even If It Sounds Crazy And Weird but not too weird And Polite And Blunt and open mindness

Dislikes: Rude Mean Unloyal Unhonest Untruthful Crazy Seems To Love Themselves More Than Others And Annoying And Not Using Manners And Talks Crap And too weird to the point of pervert and liers and judgemental 

Those are some of the jist of it of what i value in a person i got a lot of them lol!


----------



## Franny (Apr 15, 2017)

Humor, honesty, loyalty, fearless (being able to kill the spider in the bathroom that i'm too afraid to go near) and just being a decent human being.


----------



## Annabloem (Apr 15, 2017)

intelligence


----------



## toxapex (Apr 15, 2017)

Money and how much they can give me

But really I would say one of the most important things is not being bigoted, and being considerate for other people's needs and space. Unfortunately a lot of people I know irl only satisfy one of the two categories -___-


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 15, 2017)

Three things that come to mind are open-mindedness, genuine empathy and the ability to give good, selfless apology when they've done something wrong. (I can't stress that last one enough, people that respond to being called out for saying bad and hurtful things with excuses and victim blaming seriously bug me.)

Also, having something they're well and truly passionate about. Weather it's math or video games or plant, few things endear me more to a person than seeing someone just talk about that thing that they love and just nerd out about it. <3


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I value their loyalty and honesty the most.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Just being nice, caring about others


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Honesty over everything.  If I find out you lied to me, I will never talk to you again.


----------



## lynnxo (Jun 11, 2018)

looking at someone, i want them to be honest with me. i don't want sugarcoating or anything like that. someone who's intelligent and can keep a conversation going.. i don't want someone who looks at another race or such and looks down on them.

and i definitely don't want someone who isn't themselves. or who tries to put on a different persona.


----------



## partangel (Jun 13, 2018)

honestly being considerate of others, having a sense of humour, not being moody as hell (i HATE that. i know someone that when they are in a bad mood, literally no1 around them can be happy or they are insulted, cries when no one gives them attention and constantly talk about their problems zzz). also i really.. lose interest when the only thing ppl can do is talk about themselves.. like okay, hun, im glad youve tried yoga with your mother on thrusday night, 10pm, and l o v e d it but can we talk about smth interesting to both of us or maybe shut up for a sec? thanks. also someone who knows when they are wrong and apologizes for it, has some critical thinking skills, can realize their own faults and can be straightforward!


----------

